# canister or bio wheels



## Cichlidmania28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Currently I have a 120g with two marineland filters a [email protected] and I was wandering if I should use a canister or not with them or discontinue them. I found a fluval fx5 and some live rock for 200 or the guy has a ehiem 2180 and the rocks for for 300 the stuff is about 5months old. I am not sure of which one to get I know nothing about them or even if they are good. The reviews I have read say that they are some of the best out there. I don't know how I should set them up with the filters that I currently have. I also have ugf that I have never used and don't know if I should. I am thinking about starting all over so I can get some new and different fish. I have been looking at the dovii, polenii, belekire, and the red terrors. if any one knows of any breeders around the Indianapolis Indiana area please let me know. I don't even know if they would mix well. Any answers would be helpful. Thanks Justin 

2 flowerhorns. 6-8"
1 Texas 6-8"
4 parrots 6-8"
1 tiretrack eel. 8-10"
1 green spotted puffer 4-5"
2 mixed Africans 3-5" 
1 normal pleco 8-10"
1 clown pleco 2-3"
The Africans were not my idea


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I always say go with the canisters over HOBs. But that's just me. ;o)


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i would go with the canister, move water filertation, quiet and alot more dependable


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

i have 2 penguin 400 and 2 rena filstar xp3 plus a 40 gallon sump . with about 35 cichlids.water stays cristal clear. 25% water changes weekly. keep the penguin filters and add a couple of good canisters. remember your cichlids will grow and produce more amonia. plus with a 10x turn over circulation you will be able to add more cichlids if you wish. and your water stay super clean with 0 amonia 0 nitrates.just keep up your water changes.


----------



## Cichlidmania28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for all the answers I just picked up two tens canisters the xp2 and xp3 for the trade of a non used ps3 I hope they will do the trick. I will run these two with the marineland400's. I am taking out the bio wheels and adding my under gravel filter that I have never used.


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

your bio wheels are essencial for biological filtration. alsow use one of the trays on each of your canister filters to put filter floss on the bottom of the tray then bioballs or ceramic rings. follow by filter floss on top.biological filtration is in my humble opinion the most crucial element in your aquarium. IN a cichlids aquarium an under gravel filters is render useless because the cichlids will eventually dig in the substrate. gravel or sand and your under gravel filter will not be able to move any waste from the bottom of your aquarium forming insted an amonia factory tha will in the long run kill or make your cichlids very sick. this is just my opinion . GOOD LUCK MY FRIEND.(ph 8.0-8.4) (temp 80-84) (amonia 0) (nitrates 0).


----------

